# Advice needed!!!



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guy's need some decision help on something.... This year i drew one of the local WMA youth hunts that i have been applying for, for the last 5 years i got it and the dates are November 19-20.. Problem is i have a Indoor JOAD tournament on November 19!!!! I'm pretty sure i could win the tourney and get bragging rights and a trophy.. 
But my dad is being a little weird telling me that there will be alot of other shoots following well i looked at the schedule and there isn't another one till January.... So i wanted to know what you would do in this situation???



Thanks,Parker


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

i would go on the hunt. you can always go to the tournament next year and you will be better by then


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

Definately hunt.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

$$$ said:


> i would go on the hunt. you can always go to the tournament next year and you will be better by then





HuntinFoolUtah said:


> Definately hunt.


 x2.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

$$$ said:


> i would go on the hunt. You can always go to the tournament next year and you will be better by then


x2.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hunt. There will be more tourneys for you to beast at Parker.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt times 1000000000000


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

When is the shoot? Am? Or midday? You can do both easily, but what do you think would be more beneficial? Hunting is not a sure thing, neither is comp, but only you can make the choice. If it were me I'd shoot comp. You got 70+ years to hunt, one day doesn't matter. Comp experience is much needed if you wanna become a better tourney archer


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i shoot recurve and id still be out huntin, theres always another tournament. no reason to go to a tournament and miss something you really wana do, thats where burnouts come from..


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Hey guy's need some decision help on something.... This year i drew one of the local WMA youth hunts that i have been applying for, for the last 5 years i got it and the dates are November 19-20.. Problem is i have a Indoor JOAD tournament on November 19!!!! I'm pretty sure i could win the tourney and get bragging rights and a trophy..
> But my dad is being a little weird telling me that there will be alot of other shoots following well i looked at the schedule and there isn't another one till January.... So i wanted to know what you would do in this situation???
> 
> 
> ...


Which one will you regret missing the most?


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

I wouldnt even have to think about it, I would be hunitng.


----------



## paulanaussie (Jul 30, 2008)

Go Hunt.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

They had an earlier one and every single person had seen atleast 2 deer both days there not hunted much at all so there pretty stupid... Gosh this is hard!!!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

you dont get drawed on a wma hunt every day, i would be hunting myself, but only you can make the decision


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt 100000000000000
> UHHHHHH Look's like soomeone had a lil too much time on their hand.... ;P


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

take the hunt!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> outdoorsman3 said:
> 
> 
> > hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunthunt hunt hunt hunt hunt hunt 100000000000000
> ...


----------



## archer 1234 (Oct 17, 2011)

hunt you dont always get picked


alpine archery micro elite 50lbs / gold tip arrows / rage broadheads / spot hogg bullet proof sight / sims stabilizer/ winners choice custom strings


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

But you can always hunt later... No one can make the choice for you, if you want to hunt then hunt, if you want to shoot comp shoot comp. If you wanna do both do both, one day is enough to seal the deal if you put a little effort in.

I know what I would do and so does everyone else. But we can't make your choice


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Update and boy do i feel like an IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well i had made the decision to do the tourney dad told me fine will send it back for another kid to get a hunt,fine by me... Next morning mom goes to sign me up and tells me registration is closed?! At this point i wanted to choke someone so i was hoping my dad hadn't sent the quota back in called him up "Yeah i sent it back this morning"..... Man sometimes i just feel plain stupid.....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Update and boy do i feel like an IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well i had made the decision to do the tourney dad told me fine will send it back for another kid to get a hunt,fine by me... Next morning mom goes to sign me up and tells me registration is closed?! At this point i wanted to choke someone so i was hoping my dad hadn't sent the quota back in called him up "Yeah i sent it back this morning"..... Man sometimes i just feel plain stupid.....


wow. salt on you my friend.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Update and boy do i feel like an IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well i had made the decision to do the tourney dad told me fine will send it back for another kid to get a hunt,fine by me... Next morning mom goes to sign me up and tells me registration is closed?! At this point i wanted to choke someone so i was hoping my dad hadn't sent the quota back in called him up "Yeah i sent it back this morning"..... Man sometimes i just feel plain stupid.....


 that sucks, shoulda went hunting.....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think 19 people said hunt and one person said tourney. face it. us AT youth members know what were talkin about :wink:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I know shoulda went with my gut... And Idc really that I missed the hunt? I would've rather shot at the tourney


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

really now? if you would have rather shot in the tourney then why did you make this forum post? haha, that hunt had to have ment something to you.:teeth::smile::shade::tongue::wink::zip::mg:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Why ya ask then? Lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It did but it was in the heat of the moment?! Feel me?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol. I would have heard " do you want to go hunting or....." ("ohh HELL YEAH!!!!!!")


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Dad played a good one me told me tonigh he didn't send it back :tongue:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahahah, good luck hunting Lol


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

Live and learn. Always take the hunt.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd said:


> Dad played a good one me told me tonigh he didn't send it back :tongue:


sounds like something my dad wud do


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

would you rather wait 5 more years to go on the hunt, or 3 more months to go to another shoot?... Think about it.


----------

